# moving from uk to florida???? advice please



## davies family (Aug 7, 2008)

hi,
i am married with two children and we wanted to start a new life in a new country. My idea was to buy a hairdressing salon with staff already there for me to move and run . How easy would this be ? Parents wanted to come to and would buy a property for us to live as well ? Again how easy would this be ? any advice appreciated thank u


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

davies family said:


> hi,
> i am married with two children and we wanted to start a new life in a new country. My idea was to buy a hairdressing salon with staff already there for me to move and run . How easy would this be ? Parents wanted to come to and would buy a property for us to live as well ? Again how easy would this be ? any advice appreciated thank u


Look into E2 visa,s , not everybodys cup of tea but that would be your answer . We are trying to go this route at the moment (not a hairdresser though) its not easy and not cheap and with the current regulations will never lead to a green card.
Richard.


----------



## davies family (Aug 7, 2008)

hi any replys please appreciated


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

davies family said:


> hi,
> i am married with two children and we wanted to start a new life in a new country. My idea was to buy a hairdressing salon with staff already there for me to move and run . How easy would this be ? Parents wanted to come to and would buy a property for us to live as well ? Again how easy would this be ? any advice appreciated thank u


Do you already have a business in the --presumably-- UK?
How much capital can you lay your hands on?
How old are the children?


----------



## davies family (Aug 7, 2008)

hi
children are 8 and 3 !i dont have a business here it would be parents money that they are investing to us ???
i seen a buisness fo sale for 140,000 usd and property for sale for 100,000 usd ?????


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

davies family said:


> hi
> children are 8 and 3 !i dont have a business here it would be parents money that they are investing to us ???
> i seen a buisness fo sale for 140,000 usd and property for sale for 100,000 usd ?????


So you're looking at an E visa.....

Children are reasonably young but they would have to secure their own means of staying after turning 21.

To make it work, you would have to be a 50% partner with one of your parents in the business.

At $140k you are probably below the acceptable investment scale for 2 families and 6 people. At $240k you are getting closer. 

The business goes, you all go. There is no direct route to permanent residence. I always worry when folks want to run a business in a foreign culture if they've never run one in a place they actually understand. As you might realize, I hardly recommend this visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You will have to go through the FL Board of Cosmetology for certification if you plan to work in your shop. Have you started on your business plan? 

Your parents will not be part of your visa. They will have to go the snow bird route.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

twostep said:


> You will have to go through the FL Board of Cosmetology for certification if you plan to work in your shop. Have you started on your business plan?
> 
> Your parents will not be part of your visa. They will have to go the snow bird route.


The parents could be jointly on the E2 visa as a partner in the business , could they not ? assuming the investment was sufficient from both partners .


----------



## davies family (Aug 7, 2008)

hi
they were just thoughts or dreams ? seems a bit harder then i thought ? so what happens if they retire and brought a villa could they live in it and us move over and find jobs ? thought america was easy to get into it may just remain as thoughts ?????


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Your parents will not be part of your visa. They will have to go the snow bird route.


E2 taken 50/50 with OP and one parent would solve that. However, the capital available might not stretch to it.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

davies family said:


> hi
> they were just thoughts or dreams ? seems a bit harder then i thought ? so what happens if they retire and brought a villa could they live in it and us move over and find jobs ? thought america was easy to get into it may just remain as thoughts ?????


To be unfashionably blunt , no way Hosae .


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

davies family said:


> hi
> they were just thoughts or dreams ? seems a bit harder then i thought ? so what happens if they retire and brought a villa could they live in it and us move over and find jobs ? thought america was easy to get into it may just remain as thoughts ?????


If it's looking hard now, we've only scratched the surface with the issues you are likely to face on an E2.

You can't just move over and find jobs. Well, you can, but they'll be back-breaking jobs for $6/hour, and you really don't want to go there.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

davies family said:


> hi
> they were just thoughts or dreams ? seems a bit harder then i thought ? so what happens if they retire and brought a villa could they live in it and us move over and find jobs ? thought america was easy to get into it may just remain as thoughts ?????


Whoever told you getting into the US was easy was lying (or probably has been deported by now). But to be honest, it's not easy getting into most countries you'd want to these days.

If your parents were to buy that villa, they'd be stuck as "snowbirds" - limited to six months a year in the US, and always subject to proving their strong ties to the old country to gain entry.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, I would be interested to know who told you that it was easy to move to the US? I wonder if it's immigration "assistants" overseas or just a general idea that you had from nowhere in particular.

People, particularly Brits, seem to think it's a piece of cake to move over to the US, and sadly it's not. In fact, it's one of the most difficult places to move to because British-born people are not even eligible for the Diversity Visa Lottery. 

Good luck with the E visa if you decide to go that route. But no, it won't be an easy thing to accomplish.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think a lot of people know others who have moved to the US but don't really know much about how it happened or how long it took. They don't know that Joe's younger brother was born in the US and lives there now, and can sponsor him, or that guy who worked as an accountant was transferred by one of th big international firms, or that Margaret's sister has an international reputation in some obscure technical field. Or maybe they just think that Beckham did it, so they can too.

There was an interesting comment made during the US/Japan soccer match. One of the American players has been signed by a UK team, and has been sweating getting a work visa. Now that is tight immigration control! Usually professional athletes have an easy time getting into the US, because they have a unique talent. You can't exactly go out and hire another Beckham from the local employment agency.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Interesting point. It does work both ways. It's not so easy for Americans to move to the UK either. 

One of my old work colleagues was originally from Ireland but lived in England for several years before moving to the US (her daughter was a US citizen), and she told me that once she was at the US Embassy in London waiting her turn, and someone waiting got all impatient and uppity and said "Am I going to have to wait here all day? Do you know who I am? I have other things to do!" and the immigration agent said "Sir, Mick Jagger has to sit there for eight hours and so will you" LOL My friend said the whole room was in stitches. 

If only it were a matter of sitting and waiting for eight hours though! That's nothing compared to what most people have to do... that's just the final stage of the process!


----------



## thescotsman (Dec 14, 2009)

Tiffani said:


> Hi, I would be interested to know who told you that it was easy to move to the US? I wonder if it's immigration "assistants" overseas or just a general idea that you had from nowhere in particular.


Maybe he's been watching a tv show about homes abroad that we get here called 'A place in the sun' which seems to suggest that moving abroad either on a temporary basis using property as a holiday home or relocating permanently is easy. After reading posts on this forum I've come to realise that easy it definitely isn't!!!


----------

